# New Tractor Clutch issue



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,

ive just installed a new clutch on my 85hp Same. its a very simple dry clutch with a pedal and rod to push the throwout bearing to the pressure plate.

After installing new clutch and throwout bearing and putting the two halves back together I cant get the throwout bearing to reach the pressure plate, even at full pedal extension and full rod adjustment its an inch away. 

It is just bizzare, i have pulled it all apart and checked that is all back togther as original put it all back together again. I even changed to a new clutch which gained me another 1/5 inch but its still out. 

i have temporarily extended the pedal rod by inch and a half and the clutch works fine however im at a loss to work out why its so far away. 

Yes the new clutch was the same as the old clutch - its identical to look at and measurements.

Yes Flywheel was machined however I doubt by more than 25mm.

The throwout fork is fixed and not touched, it could not have moved. 
The throwout bearing was nearly identical. 

My only thought is that over the last 30 yrs the flywheel has been machined too far. 

I could permanently extend the adjustment rod but it does bother me being so far out, Ive done hundreds of clutches on various vechiles over years and never has such issue. 

Has anyone encountered this before?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry mate, you have tried all of the things I would have suggested.
I did have a cracked mild steel fork on an HG Holden once that did the same thing.
Good luck with it.
Cheers


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

The old Same's go on forever & there's no equal in a current tractor, I assuming you have a Leopard ot Saturno.

Unfortunately there's not a lot of info/knowledge around anymore for setting up these machines, Wrights Tractors at Kangaroo Valley (although long gone) used to be the guru on these machines & rebuilt many - I understand the son of the owner Warren Wright still deals in Same tractor parts & it might be worthwhile contacting/messaging him via the EBay link below to pick his brains:- 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SAME-TRA...l_Vehicles&hash=item3cd1c27694#ht_1283wt_1240


----------



## billadair (Jun 19, 2013)

I would be very interested in anything you found out as I have a similar problem
on a Saturno. The levers can be pushed back (against their springs) to the thrust bearing but are not all "close".


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

I would make sure whoever machined your flywheel did both the clutch disk contact surface as well as the mounting surface. If just the clutch surface is machined, it will cause improper travel distance.


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

drmonsterbrain said:


> I would make sure whoever machined your flywheel did both the clutch disk contact surface as well as the mounting surface. If just the clutch surface is machined, it will cause improper travel distance.



Thanks for the tip but yes the dowels where removed and the whole surfaced machined.


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

billadair said:


> I would be very interested in anything you found out as I have a similar problem
> on a Saturno. The levers can be pushed back (against their springs) to the thrust bearing but are not all "close".


Hi,

Mate Im still absolutley stumped, I just ended up extending the Adjustment rod and it works fine.


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

MBTRAC said:


> The old Same's go on forever & there's no equal in a current tractor, I assuming you have a Leopard ot Saturno.
> 
> Unfortunately there's not a lot of info/knowledge around anymore for setting up these machines, Wrights Tractors at Kangaroo Valley (although long gone) used to be the guru on these machines & rebuilt many - I understand the son of the owner Warren Wright still deals in Same tractor parts & it might be worthwhile contacting/messaging him via the EBay link below to pick his brains:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SAME-TRA...l_Vehicles&hash=item3cd1c27694#ht_1283wt_1240


Thanks, I have contacted this guy before about getting parts but hasnt had what im after, ive just sent him a message so see how we go.


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

MBTRAC said:


> The old Same's go on forever & there's no equal in a current tractor, I assuming you have a Leopard ot Saturno.
> 
> Yep this old girl is tuff as they come, and power to burn, the Deutz motor is sweet.


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got some more info on this issue. I met an old tractor mechanic last week at a tractor yard. I asked him about the throw out bearing being an inch off the new pressure plate and he new all about it. He said it was common on the older tractors as newer parts are revised over time. He said he had extended the clutch pedal rods by getting a longer one turned up or just extended with a steel plate and bolts. He did say it was particulary common on Internationals as well as Same and others. 

Mines all back up and running sweet, clutch works perfectly.


----------



## billadair (Jun 19, 2013)

As I couldn't find any other information anywhere I'll add this for anyone else who encounters a similar problem.

When I split my tractor (where the pedal was not depressing the clutch) I discovered that the plates had stuck over winter.

When the pedal was applied the linings had broken into pieces and then these had jammed underneath each other, holding the clutch open.

The tractor would drive but the clutch pedal could not press to release the clutch. Removing the inspection window showed the thrust bearing not touching the lever arms. 

The clutch plate just needed relining and some of the leaves replacing where they had torn free of the rivets.


----------

